
Feds break Apple's code of App Store silence - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/08/31/dziuba_apple_fcc/
======
swolchok
"butthurt"? really? is this a serious article?

~~~
joezydeco
It's The Register. They're always like this.

~~~
kevindication
Actually, it's Ted Dziuba, he always writes like this. (And it's usually
funny.)

